# Looks like its offically banned



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2194656/Jack3d-sports-supplement-banned-Britain-fears-lethal-effects.html


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

What next red bull?


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Looks like I won't be buying that again then...


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

its still available I assume people have to sell through there stock http://www.sports-supplements-compare.co.uk/cheapest-jack3d-in-the-uk-compre-prices-of-jack3d


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

no need for pre workouts use the good old banananananannaana


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Sharpiedj said:


> no need for pre workouts use the good old banananananannaana


do you live at 29 Acacia Road?


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> no need for pre workouts use the good old banananananannaana


after doing a 15 hour work day i don't think a banana would give me the get up and go to train.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Predictable rubbish press


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Havnt usp already brought out a new version of jack3d that is basically the same but just without dmaa in?


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

J H said:


> Havnt usp already brought out a new version of jack3d that is basically the same but just without dmaa in?


Jack3d micro i think its called


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

A more thorough article here:

http://www.nutraingredients.com/Regulation/UK-wins-Jack3D-appeal-and-bans-DMAA


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Whats with all this pre work out rubbish ?!

Whats wrong with a good ol jab of test base and cheque drops


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Damn that,,,wait til you all see they will be banning test next lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

BigTrev said:


> Damn that,,,wait til you all see they will be banning test next lol


You cannot buy testosterone from sports supplement companies unless they are operating illegally


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

DAMN! I love jack3d, hopefully I can find some on Amazon when loan goes in and stock up - lovely stuff


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I tried it and hated it anyway, it made me feel like I could workout for longer but I felt like [email protected] afterwards, really drousy. I'll just stick to coffee now.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

What other products will be affected? Pretty sure theres a few with DMAA?


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

ShaneB said:


> What other products will be affected? Pretty sure theres a few with DMAA?


hemo rage, charge, craze ...... list goes on


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

just use a strong coffee if you have to


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Back on the super tren then .


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Methyl T, Coffee and Jack3d. Noice


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

H_JM_S said:


> hemo rage, charge, craze ...... list goes on


Craze doesn't contain 1,3 DMAA.

Now we will see a host of other pre-wo's full of methyl this and that.

Basically the stuff you see in legal highs which is where I first saw DMAA way before I saw it in a sport nutrition product


----------



## AaronBurns (Aug 5, 2012)

It gave me super high blood pressure, it can be pretty dangerous if used too regularly


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

On the plus side for the consumer.....there may be some bargains about if you act fast. We put Charge on clearance yesterday. Most of our geranium stuff is going pretty fast.

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-charge-30-sachets


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Why not just stick to caffiene. Super pump max is strong enough and I think thats within the new legislation.

Forget all these amphetamine like stims. Might as well be bombing a load of whizz and heading out for a workout.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

J H said:


> Havnt usp already brought out a new version of jack3d that is basically the same but just without dmaa in?


The only ingredient they share is caffeine.

The new one contains higenamine, caffeic acid, arginine nitrate, citrulline malate, agmatine and grape seed extract.

The new will be milder on the stimulant front but more potent on the pump aspect.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

bdcc said:


> The only ingredient they share is caffeine.
> 
> The new one contains higenamine, caffeic acid, arginine nitrate, citrulline malate, agmatine and grape seed extract.
> 
> The new will be milder on the stimulant front but more potent on the pump aspect.


Ahh I see, completely different then. I just presumed they would have just taken the dmaa out but seems like they've gone for something completely different


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Has anyone tried Charge? Ordered one last night? Any reviews?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Has anyone tried Charge? Ordered one last night? Any reviews?


Tastes bad, not as much buzz or energy as jack3d and gave me an awful headache


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Leeds89 said:


> Tastes bad, not as much buzz or energy as jack3d and gave me an awful headache


really?

tried a Cherry Charge it felt like the very first DY NOX years ago. Head was spinning, couldnt get my words out right and hardly slepted lol.

Jack3D went down hill months ago when they removed the DMAA. Same with 1MR. Use to love 1MR, very potent, till they took out the DMAA. Product died after that.

they'll be a replacement for DMAA soon enough, just dont hope brands replace it with extra caffeine, massive crash!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> really?
> 
> tried a Cherry Charge it felt like the very first DY NOX years ago. Head was spinning, couldnt get my words out right and hardly slepted lol.
> 
> ...


Got a free sample didn't do anything for me mate, but I had been using jack3d for a while and it was starting to take 3 scoops to feel anything.

Last time I had jack3d was about 6 months ago and I loved it, until the resistance went up


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Has anyone tried Charge? Ordered one last night? Any reviews?


Brilliant product,focus,energy the lot. Tropical tastes fine,cherry is horrible but still does the job.

I've resorted to mixing the cherry one with flavoured water and taste isn't as bad


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Jack3d - powdered **** in a tub.....always thought it was rubbish anyway much better out there


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Brilliant product,focus,energy the lot. Tropical tastes fine,cherry is horrible but still does the job.
> 
> I've resorted to mixing the cherry one with flavoured water and taste isn't as bad


O dear got cherry but never mind!


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Brilliant product,focus,energy the lot. Tropical tastes fine,cherry is horrible but still does the job.
> 
> I've resorted to mixing the cherry one with flavoured water and taste isn't as bad


Down to the last 100 units of Charge now  once it's gone it's gone:

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-charge-30-sachets


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> O dear got cherry but never mind!


I mix mine with about 250ml of flavoured water and neck it all in one go then wash my throat down with more water,its not too bad that way.

Taste aside its a great product


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

BBWarehouse said:


> Down to the last 100 units of Charge now  once it's gone it's gone:
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-charge-30-sachets


Shame you don't have any tropical ones lying about anywhere


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Its **** anyway


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> Its **** anyway


It's good if you want to feel nervous and itchy before you train!Personally I prefer some carbs and Hemavol,ECA if I need a boost.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Leeds89 said:


> Got a free sample didn't do anything for me mate, but I had been using jack3d for a while and it was starting to take 3 scoops to feel anything.
> 
> Last time I had jack3d was about 6 months ago and I loved it, until the resistance went up


yeah your body will quickly build up a resistance to pre-workout meds if used all the time. Ive slowly reduced my intake to 1x scoop of any product, 1x scoop SP Max etc. Still get a good pump and enough of a boost but without any crashing afterwards or a tolerance with further usage.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Will warrior blaze fall under this then?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> Has anyone tried Charge? Ordered one last night? Any reviews?


mate i reviewed both the tropical flavour and the cherry flavour.

in terms of effectiveness there was no difference, tropical flavour was just that bit easier to stomach.

here is the review for the tropical one: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/no2-pump-vasculators/188538-bbwarhouse-charge-tropical-flavour-pre-workout-review.html


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

vtec_yo said:


> Will warrior blaze fall under this then?


yep, its main ingredient was DMAA.

have heard brand new versions are going to be available in both Blaze and Rage soon, with a similar/equal new stim included.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah your body will quickly build up a resistance to pre-workout meds if used all the time. Ive slowly reduced my intake to 1x scoop of any product, 1x scoop SP Max etc. Still get a good pump and enough of a boost but without any crashing afterwards or a tolerance with further usage.


x2!! used to take 2scoops of craze and have an awesome workout but feel sh! t after and wouldn't eat for hours after taking it but last 2 month just been taking 1scoop and still get a wicked pump and enough energy boost! I'm on holiday in the states atm and just bought a tub of jack3d (dmaa version) to try just cos I've never had it before


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ewen said:


> Back on the super tren then .


sounds interesting, what is it?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Shame you don't have any tropical ones lying about anywhere


All gone now, this is the last ever batch and we're actually selling all the units at a significant loss to clear.....epic bargain for customers, sad for us lol


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Doesn't MP Assault use Suma root? That's still all good so maybe they'll switch to that.


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Jack3d Micro reviews so far have been positive - You would think it will only be a matter of time now until we get that, Can't help but worry that all pre's will be illegal soon


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Been loving jack3d aswell. I hate this country sometimes


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Super_G said:


> Been loving jack3d aswell. I hate this country sometimes


Chaparral Labs Preform has a very similar profile to Jack3d and is a little cheaper while the last stocks last 

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/chaparral-labs-preform-240g


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

From what I have been told Jack3d is still available in the US?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I thought jac3d was a massive waste of cash anyway. Didnt feel any sort of high or more energy just sort of pins and needles wierd feeling in feet and hands even after 3 or 4 scoops didnt feel any better well training.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Red bull is banned in most of europe also ino they have stopped selling energy drinks to under 18s in some shops ..


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Jack3d is a good pwo, but not the best imo. Using Muscle Pharm Assault at the moment, and it does the job...


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Craze is the best pwo I've used by a mile


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> really?
> 
> tried a Cherry Charge it felt like the very first DY NOX years ago. Head was spinning, couldnt get my words out right and hardly slepted lol.
> 
> ...


Jack3d still contains DMAA.


----------



## banford1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Just got this email on my phone, apologies I tried to screenshot it but this is the most I could get......


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Goose said:


> From what I have been told Jack3d is still available in the US?


It is dude, I came back from there on Sunday and bought a tub for $26


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

the jack3d micro has just come out without 1.3

i still have a few tubs of the old stuff then thats it

has anyone tried the new no xplode?


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

was in town today went into the supplement shop and they had a few tubs left so got 2... 25 quid each but cudnt find any online so thought **** it. he said his supplier had 2 pallets of it left but itd probly sell very fast.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

we are down to 3 tubs fancied keeping one back for myself!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

D3RF said:


> was in town today went into the supplement shop and they had a few tubs left so got 2... 25 quid each but cudnt find any online so thought **** it. he said his supplier had 2 pallets of it left but itd probly sell very fast.


£25 each? Ouch!


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very few tubs of this remaining guys http://www.cheapuksupplements.com/catalogue/shop-by-category-pre-workout-and-energy-energy-and-performance/usplabs-jack3d-250-g?utm_source=Homepage&utm_medium=Banner&utm_campaign=TheEndJack3d


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Seriously.If you need to take stimulants of any variety, to be able to workout effectively,and you cant manage to get by on enthusiasm and desire, then I think you really should consider another Pastime.If you need this stuff to lose weight,try considering not eating as much, and talking a walk around the block occasionally.It aint rocket science.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Seriously.If you need to take stimulants of any variety, to be able to workout effectively,and you cant manage to get by on enthusiasm and desire, then I think you really should consider another Pastime.If you need this stuff to lose weight,try considering not eating as much, and talking a walk around the block occasionally.It aint rocket science.


Lots of studies to back up the fact people lift more, and with more intensity / endurance on pre-workout ingredients than without. What's wrong with people taking something that makes them perform better? It's scientific fact that if you take X / Y / Z ingredient often found in pre-workouts (e.g. caffeine, citrus aurantium, beta alanine, citrulline malate and more....) that you *will* put in a better performance.

It's not a placebo, it's clinically proven.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I usually have a strong espresso, saves feeling off my tits and not being able to sleep


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

BBWarehouse said:


> Lots of studies to back up the fact people lift more, and with more intensity / endurance on pre-workout ingredients than without. What's wrong with people taking something that makes them perform better? It's scientific fact that if you take X / Y / Z ingredient often found in pre-workouts (e.g. caffeine, citrus aurantium, beta alanine, citrulline malate and more....) that you *will* put in a better performance.
> 
> It's not a placebo, it's clinically proven.


do you sell these supplements?


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

No, I think Bodybuilding Warehouse just stock them but never sell them. They just like the decoration with all the pretty labels lol.

Yes, there are some supplements which have no research. Posting that people who take pre workouts need to find a different hobby is insane because it has no objectivity at all.

Caffeine, creatine, sodium bicarbonate, citrulline malate, beta alanine, nitrates are all pre workout ingredients with significant supportive data. To imply people who use them are in the wrong is strange because people who know the research will be those more educated in sports performance.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bdcc said:


> *No, I think Bodybuilding Warehouse just stock them but never sell them. They just like the decoration with all the pretty labels lol.*
> 
> Yes, there are some supplements which have no research. Posting that people who take pre workouts need to find a different hobby is insane because it has no objectivity at all.
> 
> Caffeine, creatine, sodium bicarbonate, citrulline malate, beta alanine, nitrates are all pre workout ingredients with significant supportive data. To imply people who use them are in the wrong is strange because people who know the research will be those more educated in sports performance.


went over your head didnt it


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

No, I understood what you were implying and your question was rhetorical. You were implying that as a retailer they have bias.

So I think what I said went over yours lol.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bdcc said:


> No, I understood what you were implying and your question was rhetorical. You were implying that as a retailer they have bias.
> 
> So I think what I said went over yours lol.


touche my friend, touche


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> touche my friend, touche


you two should hook up


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> you two should hook up


always room for another


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Wheyman sounds jealous.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bdcc said:


> Wheyman sounds jealous.


only because hes not got what we have mate


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Good looks, are you saying he is ugly?

Bit harsh...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bdcc said:


> Good looks, are you saying he is ugly?
> 
> Bit harsh...


yes bdcc. yes I am


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> yes bdcc. yes I am


Its not the looks that matter

and my mum says i am handsome


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> Its not the looks that matter
> 
> and my mum says i am handsome


a very special boy


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

I tried a tub of this last year, didnt do a thing for me even with a good few scoops, allways wondered if there was owt to it, guess there was lol


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> a very special boy


she said that too, as did the child psychologist.


----------

